# Driver smd de aceleracion corsa



## lockorealm (May 5, 2014)

Hola, un saludo desde Chihuahua Mexico, necesito ayuda para encontrar un sustituto o reemplazo para este componente es un Motorola 16250829 --- ctdb0535 sop 28, o algun lugar donde pueda conseguirlo, he echado un vistazo en internet y nomas salen las venta de China como si no existieran en Mexico, o creen que pueda conseguirlo en cualquier tienda de electronica, la verdad estamos muy atrasados por a*C*a.

Gracias por su atencion:

Dejo unas fotos.


----------

